# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] 3D Modeling services for 3D Print ready Assets

## kolayamit

Hi,
I am a 3D Character Artist available for Sculpting and Modeling for 3D Print ready Assets. Please view my Portfolio here - https://www.kolayamit.com 

Look forward to create amazing designs for you.

scarecrowkid.jpg

amit-kolay-nofacefigure-v001.jpg

HeadMinature_compile.jpg

RenderCompile_v1.jpg

HeadSculpt6TL2.jpg

----------

